# Dish 322 - signal loss issues



## n0lan

Hello

im about to pull my hair out trying to install this dish 322.

here is my current set up -

DP dual lnb --> SW21 ---> diplexer with split to TV2--- ---> DP seperator -> DISH322 rcvr

its currently working with this set up but I can only use 1 tuner at a time. I have to go to the point dish screen and change tuners to make it change from the living room (TV1) to the bedroom (TV2)

Well, I bought a used DPP twin from Ebay. supposedly checked and tested prior to it being shipped to me.

I removed the old lnb, installed the new DPP lnb as follows:

DPP lnb -------> Diplexer to run TV2 -------- > DPP separator ---> Dish 322 rcvr

with that setup, aftrer running check switch everything looks as it should DPP Twin verified 110 & 119

now the recvr works on both TV1& 2 simultainously. 

but, for some reason i have signal loss on some channels, and others I do not. I thought maybe it had to do with recption but both SATs have good recption (80% atleast or higher) at the point dish screen. 

Its kindas werid too, I can get ESPN chan 140, CNN chan 200, VH1 chan 162, all of which I believe come from 119, but other channles on 119, i cant get, like NFL network CH 154, HISTORY ch 120, A&E ch 118

I dont believe it to be a recvr issue b/c I have no problems viewing any channels with the older LNB setup, I can only get 1 TV at a time tho.

Could it be my newly purchased USED LNB??

Is there any way to test an LNB other than replacing with a known working one?

any help and suggestions are greatly appreciated!
Nolan


----------



## BattleZone

This is how things should be hooked up.

If you change to a channel, let's say 105 (USA Network), then hit Menu, 6, 1, 1, you should be at the Point Dish screen, and the screen will be on the Satellite and the Transponder that CH 105 comes from. You can do this from any channel and that will tell you which sat and which transponder that channel comes from.

If you do this and start checking your missing channels, you'll probably find that they're all on a transponder or two, and either the signal strength is low because the dish isn't aimed well, or you have a hardware problem: either a bad LNB or bad receiver.

Unfortunately, you can't know which of those it is without another spare LNB or receiver to test with.


----------



## n0lan

Thanks for the Quick Response!!

I have it set up exactly as shown in the diagram you've posted. (dpp plus lnb)

I think Im gonna send this DPP Twin back to the guy from ebay and have him send me another one.

I dont think its teh recr b/c i get all channels with the older lnbs.


I'll post back with my results!

Thanks Again!
Nolan


----------



## n0lan

well, I just replaced the lnb's w/ a known good set.

I took the dpp lnb from my inlaws house and tried it at mine and everything worked as it should.

Thanks for teh help!
Nolan


----------



## BattleZone

Glad you figured it out.


----------

